# [OT] IPV6 per tutti!

## ProT-0-TypE

finalmente una bella notizia!

----------

## federico

Speriamo che si sviluppi in modo che ogni utente abbia il proprio ip pubblico e privato e fisso, non come adesso con tutti sti ip dinamici giocherellosi.

Speriamo altresi' che non si tramuti in un nuovo business solo per chi i soldi gia' ce li ha...

Ricordo inoltre per chi volesse utilizzare ipv6 fin da subito http://www.sideralis.net --> (ipv6 per utenti fastweb)

----------

## koma

=)

yum pensavo anche che  alla fine chi come noi gli i li ha i soldi potrebbe farseli  SLURP  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

era l'ora.

e sarebbe anche l'ora che predisponessero piu router pubblici dislocati geograficamente per supportare una migrazione piu veloce!

----------

## federico

Eh Koma si magari  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordo inoltre per chi volesse utilizzare ipv6 fin da subito http://www.sideralis.net --> (ipv6 per utenti fastweb)

 

Ma non c'è scritto che il servizio è sospeso? 

Ma l'ipv6 è visto solo all'interno della rete fastweb?

----------

## codadilupo

qualcuno mi spiega perché mai dovrei aspettarmi buone nuove dal fatto di avere 30 ip fissi in casa mia per ogni apparecchio elettronico dotato di cavo di rete ?

Già oggi rompono le balle i vari Urbani & Co. sapendo di non poter facilmente, e legalemte identificare i loro bersagli... ma se glielo regaliamo pure... eh !

Prima della tecnica, deve arrivare sempre il buon senso, IHMO   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ipv6 non e' solo un discorso di maggiore disponibilita' di ip.

il protocollo di per se stesso e' meno propenso a errori di CRC, ha un migliore controllo di flusso, autoconfigurazione in rete, frammentazione del payload dei pacchetti, supporta le vpn gia all'interno degli header e il suo routing ottimale,e altre cose che adesso ometto per semplicita'.

in sostanza, dovrebbe migliorare lo stato delle nostre reti e generare meno congestionamento. sempre che tutti si attengano ai draft  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

[Semi-OT]Dubbio: il mio routerino hardware (dlink-dsl504) può continuare a funzionare con gli indirizzi IPv6?

----------

## federico

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> Ricordo inoltre per chi volesse utilizzare ipv6 fin da subito http://www.sideralis.net --> (ipv6 per utenti fastweb) 
> 
> Ma non c'è scritto che il servizio è sospeso? 
> ...

 

1- Notizia vecchia, e' rimasto sospeso due o tre giorni ma da altrettanti e' attivo e funzionante!

2- No, e' per utenti fastweb ma qualunque utente nella rete ipv6 puo' vedere chi utilizza il sideralis TB

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> qualcuno mi spiega perché mai dovrei aspettarmi buone nuove dal fatto di avere 30 ip fissi in casa mia per ogni apparecchio elettronico dotato di cavo di rete ?
> 
> Già oggi rompono le balle i vari Urbani & Co. sapendo di non poter facilmente, e legalemte identificare i loro bersagli... ma se glielo regaliamo pure... eh !
> 
> Prima della tecnica, deve arrivare sempre il buon senso, IHMO  
> ...

 

Ci sono vantaggi ulteriori oltre alla disponibilita' di ip, come ad esempio la velocita' del protocollo e il routing avanzato che esso mette a disposizione. 

Inoltre non cambiarebbe nulla per la questione degli ip e del fatto che tu pensi di essere nascosto e sicuro con un ip variabile, anche ora non gli ci vorrebbe + di una manciata di minuti per identificare quale telefono ha preso quale ip e quando.

Per quanto mi riguarda l'ip e' come il tuo indirizzo di casa, quello non fisso e' inutile perche' nessun amico puo' venire a trovarti sapendo di poterti trovare li...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ci sono vantaggi ulteriori oltre alla disponibilita' di ip, come ad esempio la velocita' del protocollo e il routing avanzato che esso mette a disposizione. 

 

finché non siano gli svantaggi, a superare i vantaggi, pero' !

Internet, la posta, la connettività in generale, sono stati, e rimangono tutt'ora una gran bella cosa: ma é già troppo tempo che sento parlare di leggi contro il terrorismo e puttanate similari, messe nello stesso calderone del p2p, la pedofilia e altre amenità... quando sarà troppo, non saro' piu' molto contento di tutta questa connettività, che, anziché darmi libertà, diventerà la scusa per togliermela.

La domanda é: quando sarà troppo ? E non sarà troppo tardi ?

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre non cambiarebbe nulla per la questione degli ip e del fatto che tu pensi di essere nascosto e sicuro con un ip variabile, anche ora non gli ci vorrebbe + di una manciata di minuti per identificare quale telefono ha preso quale ip e quando.

 

non penso affatto di essere nascosto e sicuro, anzi !

D'altr'onde non userei certo la mia faccia come avatar, se volessi nascondermi, ti pare ?

Penso l'esatto contrario, e cerco di farne un punto di forza: ma il fatto é che con gli strumenti legali attuali ne deve passare, di acqua sotto i ponti, prima che chicchesia ottenga la lista delle mie connessioni. E non parlo del mio vicino di casa: parla di controllo e repressione, per essere chiari. Strumenti legali che saranno carta straccia, quando il mio ip sarà pubblicamente associato al mio nome.

E non trovo fantascientifico pensare ad un futuro realmente da "grande fratello", visto che sitamo già vivendoci un presente in miniatura.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda l'ip e' come il tuo indirizzo di casa, quello non fisso e' inutile perche' nessun amico puo' venire a trovarti sapendo di poterti trovare li...

 

la posta me la puo' mandare lo stesso, pero'  :Wink: 

per concludere, c'e' una frase tratta da un'opera drammatica di Friedrich Dürrenmatt, intitolata "I Fisici", che dice (cito a memoria): "Oggi, dovere del genio é essere misconosciuto"

Io sono d'accordo. La scienza non é bipartisan. La scienza non é "pura scienza". La scienza non puo' moralmente sottrarsi agl'usi che la politica ne potrebbe fare. L'energia atomica era una gran bella cosa anche lei, e guardate cosa ne abbiamo fatto.

Coda

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- No, e' per utenti fastweb ma qualunque utente nella rete ipv6 puo' vedere chi utilizza il sideralis TB

 

ovvero con il TB è come se avessero un ip pubblico e potrebbero "fare da server (ipv6)"?

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> quando sarà troppo, non saro' piu' molto contento di tutta questa connettività, che, anziché darmi libertà, diventerà la scusa per togliermela.

 

Si ma nel caso di "forze dell'ordine e leggi particolari" non é un IP fisso il problema, infatti anche se lo hai dinamico basta che, chi può, controlli i log del tuo provider!

Sinceramente, pur vedendo il rischi del controllo globale non li associo all'avere o meno un IP fisso..

----------

## federico

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> 2- No, e' per utenti fastweb ma qualunque utente nella rete ipv6 puo' vedere chi utilizza il sideralis TB 
> 
> ovvero con il TB è come se avessero un ip pubblico e potrebbero "fare da server (ipv6)"?

 

Chi si registra al servizio ottiene il proprio ipv6, pubblico. Non so come spiegarlo meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   quando sarà troppo, non saro' piu' molto contento di tutta questa connettività, che, anziché darmi libertà, diventerà la scusa per togliermela. 
> 
> Si ma nel caso di "forze dell'ordine e leggi particolari" non é un IP fisso il problema, infatti anche se lo hai dinamico basta che, chi può, controlli i log del tuo provider!
> 
> Sinceramente, pur vedendo il rischi del controllo globale non li associo all'avere o meno un IP fisso..

 

Condivido pienamente, non e' in un ip fisso il problema del controllo, io in questo ci vedrei solo del bene.

----------

## federico

@coda

Sarebbero due tematiche quelle dell'ipv6 e quelle del controllo da trattare in due tipic separata in quanto penso che non siano strettamente correlati, non piu' di quanto lo siano ad ogni modo ipv4 e controllo allo stato attuale delle cose.

Per quanto mi riguarda, stiamo gia' oltrepassando il limite e la colpa e' di tutta quella gente che vede nella rete solo ed esclusivamente un grande negozio virtuale, come avere una ricordi in galleria accessibile a tutti comodamente da casa, e vedendo la rete in questa ottica stanno cercando di manipolarla e "legiferarla" da profani, come se il salumiere venisse a dire a me come si programma, non so se rendo l'idea...

----------

## Raffo

mi interessai a ipv6 quando avevo ancora mandrake, solo che nn ho mai capito bene come fare a metterlo...da quello che so cmq i vantaggi ci saranno e nn pochi!

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi interessai a ipv6 quando avevo ancora mandrake, solo che nn ho mai capito bene come fare a metterlo...da quello che so cmq i vantaggi ci saranno e nn pochi!

 

Prova a rivolgerti al tuo tunnel broker di fiducia, ngnet se sei un utente telecom, sideralis se sei un utente fastweb, altri sono 6core, nulla.org e coredumps...

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> infatti anche se lo hai dinamico basta che, chi può, controlli i log del tuo provider!

 

per farlo deve:

a) farlo di straforo (ma, allora, non puo' poi usare vie legali per danneggiarmi, avendo ottenuto informazioni illegalmente)          //oppure 

b) farlo previo autorizzazione da parte dell'autorità preposta (autorizzazione che non é facile, almeno oggi, ottenere)

forse, pero', é bene spiegare che c'e4' una bella differenza tra legale e giusto  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sinceramente, pur vedendo il rischi del controllo globale non li associo all'avere o meno un IP fisso..

 

non li associo all'ip: li associo alla totale completa connettività, e alla completa inutilità di quei pochi diritti che ancora sono in vigore. L'ip fisso sarà, semmai, come sempre, solo una scusa.

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se sia una bufala o cosa ma posto lo stesso questo link per vedere se qualcuno di voi ne sa qualcosa http://wup.it/article.php/sid/6246/mode/nested/order/0/thold/0

----------

## federico

E' scritto in italiano da 5a elementare e faccio difficolta' a capire il significato, in linea di massima parla di un ipv9 progettato unendo il mac e un altro ip? Mi pare una scemenza...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> @coda

 

d'accordo sul fatto che siano due topiche distinte, e disponibile a chiuderla qui, ma non credere che il problema siano "i profani" che non sanno quello che fanno.

Perché lo sanno benissimo, cio' che stanno facendo.

Come sempre, c'e' una netta differeza tra uno stupido e un figlio di...

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   @coda 
> 
> d'accordo sul fatto che siano due topiche distinte, e disponibile a chiuderla qui, ma non credere che il problema siano "i profani" che non sanno quello che fanno.
> 
> Perché lo sanno benissimo, cio' che stanno facendo.
> ...

 

Dunque, io sono daccordo sul fatto che lo sanno bene cosa stanno facendo, il punto e' che la razza peggiore e' il profano con potere, e nella fattispecie nella "legislazione internet" SOLO i profani e SOLO gente con interessi particolari (leggasi come famoso conflitto di interessi tra il bene di tutti e il bene persoale) ha diritto di parola, ed e' per questo che pian piano ce la pigliamo in culo (perche' difatti e' cosi'), mentre ci fregano pezzo pezzo una lira oggi per una tassucola, una domani per un diritto, un'altro giorno qualcos'altro.

Mi pare di capire che tu sia daccordo con me, pero' io sono un pesce troppo piccolo per tutto questo e tutte le volte che esporremo un discorso simile a questo verremo etichettati come "ah ma tu sei quello che ruba dal p2p" da idioti che sono convinti che internet sia relegato a quello.

Sta cosa mi fa saltare i nervi...

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> a) farlo di straforo (ma, allora, non puo' poi usare vie legali per danneggiarmi, avendo ottenuto informazioni illegalmente)          //oppure 
> 
> b) farlo previo autorizzazione da parte dell'autorità preposta (autorizzazione che non é facile, almeno oggi, ottenere)

 

Mi sa che é più facile di quello che pensi.

Senza contare che c'é sempre il filtro nella centrale telefonica (quindi non devi neanche scomodare il provider).

Se hai queste paure l'unica cosa che puoi fare éusare massicciamente gpg, freenet, anonymous remailers....

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mi sa che é più facile di quello che pensi.
> 
> Senza contare che c'é sempre il filtro nella centrale telefonica (quindi non devi neanche scomodare il provider).

 

lo so che é tecnicamente semplice: ma l'unica protezione esistente oggi, deriva da una supposta anonimità (inesistente, per carità, ma basta dire che é teoricamente possibile, per non far risultare l'equazione IP=Nome&Cognome sempre vera... e se non é sempre vera... chi mi indica come l'autore di un fatto puo'ì sbagliarsi, e se puo' sbagliarsi... é cavilloso, lo so... ma come ti difendi dalla legge, senza i cavilli della legge  :Wink:  ?

Quando pero' si tolgono questi ostacoli, perché gli IP diventano fissi e pubblici (come un indirizzo di casa, appunto), allora non c'e' piu' protezione, nemmeno cavillosa, che tenga.

 *Quote:*   

> Se hai queste paure l'unica cosa che puoi fare é usare massicciamente gpg, freenet, anonymous remailers....

 

questo lo farei se non fossi convinto che l'unica sicurezza possibile sta nel non aver nulla da nascondere  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Gentoo è già documentata per IPv6:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ipv6.xml

Il mio più grande dubbio è:

come faranno gli ignoranti che sanno a malapena usare il pc a configurarlo per IPv6??? Dato che mamma Micro$oft dispone di una patch solo per XP SP1??

Il gioco varrà la candela??? Secondo me finché non si metteranno d'accordo i grandi (Cisco in testa) useremo sempre IPv6....

Sul versante sicurezza non vedo novità.......se già ora escono virus per Symbian OS (OS cellulati)...chissà le prossime lavatrici e caldaie cosa combineranno.....(collegati alla rete con software super-buggati)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

l'ipv6 funziona benissimo pure sull'XP, e in ogni caso i prossimi sistemi operativi avranno già tutto integrato senza bisogno di patch e nient'altro. Poi l'ipv4 rimarrà comunque il parallelo per altri 20 anni, per cui non credo ci saranno problemi...

----------

## federico

Mi pare che a parte win 2k sp4 tutti gli altri sistemi moderni funzionino con ipv6 (se qualcuno sa come farlo andare su sp4 magari mi mandi un messaggio in via privata che mi interessa per aggiornare sideralis)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> l'ipv6 funziona benissimo pure sull'XP, e in ogni caso i prossimi sistemi operativi avranno già tutto integrato senza bisogno di patch e nient'altro. Poi l'ipv4 rimarrà comunque il parallelo per altri 20 anni, per cui non credo ci saranno problemi...

 

20 anni?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 20 anni?  

 

C'è scritto così!  beh dovrai dare il tempo alla gente di abituarsi..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   
> 
> 20 anni?   
> 
> C'è scritto così!  beh dovrai dare il tempo alla gente di abituarsi.. 

 

Direi che la prendono larga... molto larga.

Vent'anni fa (1984) i piú teconologicamente avanzati disponevano di un computer con 16k RAM e un modem, pardon, un "accoppiatore acustico" costava quanto un'automobile e aveva velocitá infime.

Cosa sará tra vent'anni?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

probabilmente uno scatolino con un tasto che quando lo premi esce fedeliallalinea con le risposte.

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> probabilmente uno scatolino con un tasto che quando lo premi esce fedeliallalinea con le risposte.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ma la musica di sottofondo sarebbe selezionabile oppure é decisa preventivamente da fedeliallalinea?

----------

## medevil84

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi pare che a parte win 2k sp4 tutti gli altri sistemi moderni funzionino con ipv6 (se qualcuno sa come farlo andare su sp4 magari mi mandi un messaggio in via privata che mi interessa per aggiornare sideralis)

 

Per il windows 2000 è disponibile la IPv6 Technology Preview sul sito della microsoft.

è richiesto almeno il sp1 ma funziona anche con sp2,sp3 e sp4 (basta modificare il file hotfix.inf)

IPv6 Technology Preview

Regards, MeDevil  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Con 20 anni di tempo quando passeremo mai a IPv6????

Sono molto scettico che succeda in tempi brevi  (1 anno) .......

........ma lo stesso dicevano del cinema agli inizi del '900.........VEDREMO........

Cmq sul RIPE (Réseaux IP Européens)  c'è gente che si appioppa gruppi di IPv6 da 64bit (ci pensate quanti indirizzi.......) .........se volete comprarlo http://www.ripe.net/ripe/docs/ipv6request-exchangepoint.html..........

e siti disponibili solo in IPv6

----------

